# Amplificador System X Shimasu



## fdesergio (Nov 25, 2010)

Subo acá el esquema de un amplificador conocido en Colombia como System X, suena muy pero muy bueno tiene protección contra sobrecarga y anti-pop, mirenlo, chauuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## Dr Ameth (Nov 28, 2010)

Hola amigo Fedesergio, este amplificador es muy bueno , como usted dice fue muy conocido este ampflificador en colombia y lo distrubuia la ya desaparecida firma SHIMASU. Aca en mi ciudad Santa Marta, hay compañeros que tienen la version hechiza de este amplificador y tambien se que es posible modificar el amplificador original y sacarle mucha mas potencia aumentandole el voltaje hasta unos 80 voltios positivos y negativos y cambiando tambien los filtos de la fuente por dos de 10.000 microfaradios, sin modificar la placa original. El circuito trabaja con este voltaje sin ningun problema. Pues lo he visto funcionar con estas modificasiones.Gracias compañero por su aporte


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 29, 2010)

Si!  originalmente venia con 8 Trs de potencia pero luego sacaron esta version mas pequeña con 4, bueno muy bueno el sonido, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## powermann (Dic 30, 2010)

hola colega fdesergio que buen manual tendras la parte del preamplificador y equalisador


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 30, 2010)

Dejame lo busco, pero ya sera el otro año (en la otra semana) porque ahora ando por otro lado, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## powermann (Ene 4, 2011)

ok colega estare atento gracias


----------



## rebelboy94 (Ago 14, 2011)

tengo este amplificador hace ya mas de 17 años,, se me a dañado como dos veces pero me lo han emparapetado por asi decirlo,, hay en día esta funcionando pero tiene algunas fallas como por ejemplo solo recibe señal de audio de una salida,, a las subirle todo el volumen distorsiona el sonido,, no se si es por que el transformador original se lo cambiaron o que,,, este es la versión de 4 transistores y en el integrado veo que lo puedo poner de 8,, asi que me gustaría saber si es posible ponerlo los otros 4 transistores y organizar la parte del preampificador y del ecualizador para que si trabaje el estero de verdad y cuales son las características del transformador a colocar si le pongo los 4 transistores mas,,, este amplificador era de mi padre y le tengo mucho cariño


----------



## alesander (Dic 17, 2013)

amigo fedesergio sobre es tema del amplificador shimasu sistem x quiero conectarlo a mi pc pero no se como conectarlo te agardesco la informacion que me des al respecto.



hola a migos busco el manual de operaciones de Amplificador Shimasu Sistem X Modelo Sa5500 si alguine lo tiene


----------



## Jeffermaest (Ene 31, 2019)

Tengan ustedes una muy buenas tardes, soy nuevo, de acuerdo a la fecha de este foro es muy poco probable de que me puedan ayudar pero se vale el intento jeje, de favor necesito ayuda, tengo el mismo amplificador y la cuestión es que el suena en todas las funciones, anteriormente tenía el problema de que solo se quedaba en la función de Tuner (radio) solucione ese problema gracias al esquema que nos pasó el compañero fdesergio, pero ahora se me presenta esta falla, conecto el DVD en la función de CD pero al hacer el cambio a radio o casetera suena lo mismo que en CD.
Les agradezco una colaboración... Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

No conozco específicamente ese equipo , cómo hace la selección de entradas ?

Tiene pulsadores con retención o cómo ? Fotos ?


----------



## Jeffermaest (Ene 31, 2019)

Son pulsadores, no son tipo Swich, solo oprimes su función deseada y listo, pero el detalle es que en todas las funciones está el sonido mezclado, sí tengo un DVD y un PC conectado en diferentes puertos suenan ambos a la vez no importa en qué función esté y el sonido de salida es muy deficiente, claro está que si conecto la PC por el puerto del micrófono, suena perfecto, eso lo probé para saber si no eran transistores de salidas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Entonces esos pulsadores que circuito integrado activan , tipo CD4066 ?


----------



## Jeffermaest (Ene 31, 2019)

Seguí el esquema y todos mandan a un Toshiba TMP47C200AN, anteriormente como mencioné, no funcionaba ninguno así que observé un plano sobre ese integrado y supe que el PIN 33 hacia una especie de reset tocándole a tierra, lo hice y ya se pueden cambiar los canales y ahí llega al caso de que todos suenan lo mismo...
Por cierto, gracias por responder al foro 👍.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2019)

Cambiá todos los pulsadores esos , suelen adquirir fuga cercana a un MegOhm y enloquecen al micro.

Subí el diagrama completo.


----------



## jmg123 (Mar 18, 2019)

buenos días.cordial saludo a todos.tengo este amplificador sin parlantes. le puedo conectar unas cabinas pasivas? de cuántos wts. gracias por su colaboración


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 19, 2019)

De por lo menos 300W RMS cada cabina pasiva, para estar seguros.


----------



## instrumentist@-industri@l (Abr 18, 2019)

Buen día, de casualidad algún personaje tendrá el plano o el paso a paso para instalarle los demás transistores con sus respectivos componentes para que este amplificador quede más potente y de 8 transistores en total? gracias.


----------



## Jose Escalona (Ago 22, 2019)

Muy buenas tardes, tengo un equipo de sonido Shimasu Sistem X muy potente, tiene sus canales de salida  A Y B, sonaban muy bien pero ahora tengo que conectar ambos parlantes por una sola salida bien sea A o B y la potencia del sonido me ha bajado notablemente... ¿ Que respuesta podrían dar para ayudarme a mejorarlo ?


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 25, 2019)

Jose Escalona dijo:


> Muy buenas tardes, tengo un equipo de sonido Shimasu Sistem X muy potente, tiene sus canales de salida  A Y B, sonaban muy bien pero ahora tengo que conectar ambos parlantes por una sola salida bien sea A o B y la potencia del sonido me ha bajado notablemente... ¿ Que respuesta podrían dar para ayudarme a mejorarlo ?


Hace algunos años atrás reparé una potencia Shimasu, excelente amplificador. Recuerdo que dejé desconectado el transistor multiplicador Vbe y se quemaron un par de salida jaja.. ahora José, debemos obtener el plano para guiarnos mejor pero es extraño lo que comentas si bien no hayas usado correctamente el switch de posición A, B y A+B. Saludos


----------



## Jose Escalona (Ago 25, 2019)

De antemano muchas gracias por responder voy a verificar y tratare de conseguir esos planos... Muchas Gracias


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 25, 2019)

Jose Escalona dijo:


> De antemano muchas gracias por responder voy a verificar y tratare de conseguir esos planos... Muchas Gracias


Hola José. Ahora mi pregunta es si ese Shimasu system X tiene algún código más como modelo? O sólo es referenciado con la letra X? Si tiene algún código más, postealo para mayores datos. Saludos.


----------



## Jose Escalona (Ago 26, 2019)

Si buen dia moonwaker tiene la siguiente referencia Shimasu Amplifier SA 5500

Moonwalker te acabo de subir el modelo de mi Shimasu


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 26, 2019)

Jose Escalona dijo:


> Si buen dia moonwaker tiene la siguiente referencia Shimasu Amplifier SA 5500
> Ver el archivo adjunto 181575
> Moonwalker te acabo de subir el modelo de mi Shimasu


Gracias José, voy a investigar el plano de ese Amplificador.


----------



## Jose Escalona (Ago 26, 2019)

Estare pendiente gracias por su ayuda...!!


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 27, 2019)

Hola José.. no hay datos en la web acerca de un diagrama Shimasu.. para el 2012 fue el año en el que reparé ese mismo amplificador. El sistema de selección de parlantes A+B se hace por medio de "suiches" mecánicos de varias posiciones. Puedo concluir que El amplificador está funcionando bien, no sé si hayas elegido correctamente la opción A+B o qué tipo de parlantes estás usando si los has cambiado o no. Trata de colocar una foto de la parte posterior con la conexión que estás realizando.


----------



## Cesar Gomez montes (Jul 27, 2020)

SKYFALL dijo:


> De por lo menos 300W RMS cada cabina pasiva, para estar seguros.


No sé supone que lo máximo en potencia son 300 w? Para el shimasu?


----------



## River1 (Dic 5, 2020)

fdesergio dijo:


> Subo acá el esquema de un amplificador conocido en Colombia como System X, suena muy pero muy bueno tiene protección contra sobrecarga y anti-pop, mirenlo, chauuuuuuuuuu.


Buenos días Sr.  Soy nuevo en el foro , y me interesa sabes si este plano es el mismo shimasu SD5500 ? Ya que tengo este equipo pero el radio no funciona y quisiera repararlo pero no tengo ningún plano de la electrónica del mismo   Gracias .

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 5, 2020



River1 dijo:


> Buenos días Sr.  Soy nuevo en el foro , y me interesa sabes si también tiene el plano de





River1 dijo:


> Buenos días Sr.  Soy nuevo en el foro , y me interesa sabes si este plano es el mismo shimasu SD5500 ? Ya que tengo este equipo pero el radio SU5500 no funciona y quisiera repararlo pero no tengo ningún plano de la electrónica del mismo   Gracias .


----------



## elmonje (Dic 5, 2021)

Dr Ameth dijo:


> Hola amigo Fedesergio, este amplificador es muy bueno , como usted dice fue muy conocido este ampflificador en colombia y lo distrubuia la ya desaparecida firma SHIMASU. Aca en mi ciudad Santa Marta, hay compañeros que tienen la version hechiza de este amplificador y tambien se que es posible modificar el amplificador original y sacarle mucha mas potencia aumentandole el voltaje hasta unos 80 voltios positivos y negativos y cambiando tambien los filtos de la fuente por dos de 10.000 microfaradios, sin modificar la placa original. El circuito trabaja con este voltaje sin ningun problema. Pues lo he visto funcionar con estas modificasiones.Gracias compañero por su aporte


*B*uen dia*.
T*engo uno de estos y quiero aumentarle todo como lo indicas tendras las modificaciones dadas para hacerlo*.
D*e antemano gracias.


----------

